# MTB day trip in Marbella Spain suggestions?



## neeko b (May 12, 2016)

Hey everyone, very excited to explore spain. Any suggestions for a nice ride near Marbella or Ojen? I will be renting a bike. I enjoy challenging trails with a good climb and techy descent but I am happy to ride anything. 

If there are better shops/tours available I'd be curious to know.

Coming from Vermont, US. Gracias!


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey!
Ojen is perfect place for a trail/Enduro or dually XC bike if you like good downhills. There is anything you would like there really.

You can park in Ojen itself, just a little further north on A-355 at a restaurant called Venta Pula. Plenty of parking and where there are many trails you can xc to enduro on there. Check Strava Heatmaps or Trailforks in that area. You can also ride MA-5300 road up to the top and plummet down enduro trails into Ojen. Super fun and pretty burly.

If you need shuttle service or guides and they are available, check with www.enduromalaga.com Nathan and Laura are amazing. You cannot go wrong with them.

You can also check with the www.loosedownhill.com crew. Super friendly and fun people.

Both companies are amazing and do great guiding and shuttling and well as give back to the mtb community here in Malaga. Both also do anything from XC to DH.

Enjoy the trails here ;-)


----------

